# Smoking Garlic



## ultramag (Dec 24, 2006)

I was gonna try to smoke some garlic tonite. Any tips on the best way to do it?

Should I smoke the whole bulb or each clove seperately?

Will it keep any longer smoked vs. fresh?

I'm guessing about 1 1/2 hours smoke time @ about 225*. Open to any and all suggestions.


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 24, 2006)

ultramag, I've never smoked garlic but I found this site which agrees with you on time and temp. From what I've seen it appears the whole thing is smoked.

http://www.bigjohngrills.com/Cookshack/Veg30.html

Surely someone here has smoked some.

Keep Smokin


----------



## ultramag (Dec 24, 2006)

Will do GoFish. I'm gonna probably just hit them with evoo and toss em in for 90 minutes and see what I get. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it yet. :oops: I have a roasted garlic and sea salt grinder I got at Costco and I love that stuff. I think it would be good in spaghetti sauce, but I don't know if it will keep until next Italian night or not.

Thanks for the link PC.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 24, 2006)

I owed you a quality follow-up Randy so here it is.  :P 

I peeled of as much outer skin as I could and placed about a tsp. pat of butter on top. (I pushed some down in between the cloves from this pat as well)






I just set them right on the rack for a quick trial run. I'll let you know if it burns the cloves where it contacts the grate. The ends of the bulbs fit and stabilized nicely.






Here is the overall view of the smoker chamber with the garlic in it.






I'll have final results and pics in a couple hours!!! Oh ya, I know I said I was gonna use Evoo above, but well....sometimes I lie. You gotta watch me like a hawk.  :oops:


----------



## ultramag (Dec 24, 2006)

The whole bunch right out of the smoker:






The cloves with the hull peeled off. The 1 on the left is split in two but the pic quality may not be good enough to really tell.






They smell awesome! They are a little mushy, so depending what you want to use yours for you might just smoke 1 hour or just a bit over.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 24, 2006)

FYI, the cloves firmed back up alot after they cooled so 1 Â½ hours is probably okay.


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 24, 2006)

ultramag, I know on the link it said to use 1 to 4 oz of wood.. did you use chunks or chips during the smoke? Did the smoke appear heavy or light? I'm thinking of trying to chop some up and save it in a jar. Might be good stuff to mix with a rub or in an italian sausage


----------



## ultramag (Dec 24, 2006)

PC the 1 to 4 oz. of wood thing was because that site is actually instructing how to smoke it in a Cookshack smoker. They are an electric saw dust burner. FWIW, I was using chunks. I am burning about 2/3 cherry and 1/3 hickory. I just slipped the garlic in amongst pairs of briskets and butts.

FoodSaver don't sound like a bad idea. I think that would be about the best chance for it to last a while.


----------

